# [VIDEO] Example Solves by 4x4 AsR holder Nam Seung Hyeok (Korean Language)



## DeeDubb (Jan 4, 2015)

It's in Korean, but it's still fun to watch.






If enough people are interested in Subtitles, I'll see what I can do.

EDIT: My 1000th post... cheers!


----------



## CriticalCubing (Jan 4, 2015)

Subtitles please sir


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jan 4, 2015)

DeeDubb said:


> It's in Korean, but it's still fun to watch.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPRMUc7ap4Q&feature=youtu.be
> 
> ...



Sure am.


----------



## Berd (Jan 4, 2015)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Sure am.


Seconded

(Or is it thirded?!)


----------

